# New to Forums



## OutlawGentleMen (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

Im new to MIMB forums. I hope it worked, i tried uploading some photos of my 2009 grizzly! Tell me whatcha think and what i should improve. I ride in beautiful Alberta


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty good to me


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

sweet ride what's up with the pink garage just asking


----------



## OutlawGentleMen (Nov 3, 2012)

FABMAN said:


> sweet ride what's up with the pink garage just asking


bought wrong colour of paint and wouldn't let us return it


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol


----------

